# Robert Sorby "Robot Vantage Chuck"



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

I've done a fair bit of searching but I'm afraid google has let me down this time! I found this thread here, chuck-help-please-t49041.html I bought this vantage chuck from Robert Sorby around 1997/98 I think it was. Robert Sorby were doing a weekend demonstration in Galway which I happened to be at where I bought the chuck for my lathe. I'm wondering if I can get extra jaws for it? Does anyone here know where I could get them? (I have the screw chuck adaptor that came with it). The Robot Vantage Chuck It seems to be not made anymore.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Sorby Mick? I contacted them once about one of their chisels and they were reasonably helpful with my issue.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Have you tried contacting Sorby Mick? I contacted them once about one of their chisels and they were reasonably helpful with my issue.


I haven't as yet Charles. I've searched their catalogue but it seems they only make the Patriot chuck now. With no sign of it anywhere online (or very little info anywhere) I thought I'd ask about from people who would most likely know. Its a pretty old chuck and thinking back on when I bought it, I now think it was 1996/97.

I might try my local precision engineering workshop, but I'd think the cost of making up a set of jaws might cost more than what a new chuck system would cost.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if maybe a set of jaws on a newer chuck might interchange and Sorby might know if that is the case. Or maybe they might have some old parts stashed somewhere.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Thats what I'm hoping some of the members here might know a soloution to. The Nova and Patriot chucks look different to me. I've mailed Robert Sorby last night so I'll see what they say. Surprised there is so little information on the vantage chuck.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Charles is right, you have to talk to Sorby and find out what options exist, the parts from most chuck makers are interchangeable. N


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Jaws*

I am fairly sure I have seen similar jaws on ebay sporadically. A good start would be to measure the hole centers, and know the screw sizes.
Good luck Mick


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Have you tried contacting Sorby Mick? I contacted them once about one of their chisels and they were reasonably helpful with my issue.


Reply back from Robert Sorby this morning,

_Hello Michael,

I am sorry but we haven’t sold this chuck for over ten years and we don’t have any items left in stock.

It may be worth looking on the internet ie. Ebay

Sorry we are unable to help you on this occasion

Regards, Lindsey_

I was kinda thinking it was a long shot.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You don't know unless you try. It was a long shot. Do you know any wood turners clubs Mick? Maybe they can help.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You don't know unless you try. It was a long shot. Do you know any wood turners clubs Mick? Maybe they can help.


I have actually only joined my local woodturning chapter a month ago (should have joined years ago!). I'll bring the chuck with me to the next meeting next month, see what suggestions I get.


----------

